

Ask HN: Are there any information or assumptions about iTunes.com architecture? - laxk

I was trying to google, sure. Nothing.
======
mahmud
Which part of "itunes" specifically? The network/distribution architecture?
the security model? the social aspects? the business processes?

~~~
laxk
The network/distribution architecture.

